# Topics > Robotics > Gynoids >  Erica, gynoid robot, Hiroshi Ishiguro, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Hiroshi Ishiguro

----------


## Airicist

Published on Aug 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Would you mistake robot Erica for the real thing?"
Realistic humanoid robots are still in the realm of science fiction, but research is bringing them ever closer to reality.

by Julian Prokaza 
August 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Japan's Erica android isn't as creepy as other talking robots"

by Adario Strange
August 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Erica, the 'most beautiful and intelligent' android, leads Japan's robot revolution"
Although the day when every household has its own robot is some way off, the Japanese are demonstrating a formidable acceptance of humanoids

by Justin McCurry 
December 31, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Erica PR

Published on Jan 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

An effect of emotional expression in a conversation English

Published on Mar 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

This might be the most life-like (and creepiest) robot ever built

Published on Oct 31, 2016




> Nov. 1 -- Bloomberg's Hello World host Ashlee Vance recently traveled to Osaka University to see Professor Hiroshi Ishiguro’s latest creation, an android named Erica that's designed to work, one day, as a receptionist or personal assistant. The android has lifelike skin and facial gestures and uses artificial intelligence software to listen to and respond to requests. Is Erica creepy? To Vance she is, but not to Professor Ishiguro, who considers her nearly indistinguishable from a human.

----------


## Airicist

Erica with male

Published on Mar 12, 2017

----------


## Airicist

The Performers: Act VII | Hiroshi Ishiguro

Published on Jul 12, 2018




> In ‘The Performers’ Act VII #Gucci and British GQ’s video series, the film opens with Erica—a robot created by Hiroshi Ishiguro—asking “Lately, I’ve been wondering what is the distinction between you and me?” referring to the differences between humans and robots. 
> 
> Director: Barbara Anastacio

----------


## Airicist

Article "A.I. Robot Cast In Lead Role of $70M Sci-Fi Film"

by Rebecca Keegan
June 24, 2020

----------

